# Best Nielsen CD's, Symphonies and Orchestral



## billeames

Hello,

In addition to Oramo BIS, I am thinking of several sets, Gilbert NYPO, Schonwandt DaCapo, Vanska BIS. I have Thomson Chandos and Blomstedt Decca. Also orchestral works, it seems like Roshdestvensky Chandos has some of the famous orchestral works. There is another Membran box of Nielsen works Bostock Membran 10 CD set. And a Danacord expensive Historical set. 

I have recently started to a lot of Nielsen after having them for years in my CD cabinet (Blomstedt and a few years ago, Thomson). I newly appreciate the greatness of him. 

It seems like Schwonwandt, Gilbert (Classics today only), Vanska (The Guardian), Schmidt (Guardian) are loved. Of course some Fanfare reviewer does not like Schmidt, Blomstedt, and Vanska. 

Listening on spotify, it seems like Gilbert is good soundwise, Schwandt performance wise (distant cound), Vanska and Bergland fast but good, 

You have further suggestions, especially with the addition of Gilbert NYPO that has the Violin, Clarinet, and Flute concertos added?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## joen_cph

Can´t say I´ve heard them all, but will mention some highlights anyway.

Try Bernstein´s 5th, it´s hairrising compared to all others, IMO.

Other very interesting recordings are Morton Gould in 2, and Martinon in 4. I like the monumentality of Chung in 3, but it´s not so markedly individual as the others I mentioned here. 

Schønwandt is very disappointing in 5, IMO. Schmidt´s set was done in a very short period, and at times could need more rehearsal. Kuchar is OK, but overall lacks some character, IMO.


----------



## Vaneyes

Symphonies (Complete) - SFS/Blomstedt (Decca), though I prefer the Schonwandt Symphony 6 (Naxos).
Violin Concerto - Lin/SwedishRSO/Salonen (Sony)


----------



## billeames

I should disclose I have the Gould/Martinon 2 5 RCA, and Sony Bernstein 2-5 on the Royal Edition. 

The real question here may be is the Gilbert worth acquiring? Its had some bad (Fanfare) reviews (Classics Today loves it, but I am not sure that is a reliable source). But sound quality is great. Diversity of opinion. 

Thanks, 
Bill


----------



## Triplets

I have the Gilbert and I think it is mediocre.


----------



## joen_cph

BTW, wouldn´t choose Bostock among the best ... and the piano works by Øland only scratch the surface, IMO.

Reviews of Gilbert here seem to be dutiful, rather than ravishing. Haven´t heard it myself.


----------



## realdealblues

Gilbert is ok, don't know that it's necessarily going to add something to your collection though.

For the Symphonies: Bernstein 2-5, Schonwandt's cycle and Blomstedt's San Francisco recordings on Decca to me are all you really need. If you have those in my opinion you have the best available and a little variety so you don't become bored or jaded on just one recording.

For other orchestral works, I have a Thomas Dausgaard CD of Orchestral Works that came with my Schonwandt cycle and it's excellent. Blomstedt's Aladdin Suite is also excellent.


----------



## ptr

Triplets said:


> I have the Gilbert and I think it is mediocre.


At best, don't think think that Gilbert have any affinity to Nielsen at all! Bostock is quite uninspired due to the poor orchestra. Blomstedt (Decca), Chung (Bis, incomplete) and Berglund are all top of the line!

/ptr


----------



## billeames

Thanks for all the inputs. There seems to be a lot of choices. Schonwandt seems good in the Dacapo box, along with some orchestral pieces. Listening again to Thomson, its good but sound is typical Chandos, not rich like London. Berglund seems tempting as its cheap! I do love the Inextinguishable the best. And the earlier ones certainly good. I have not absorbed the 5th and 6th well. I will let you know final decision. There is an out of print EMI Blomstedt (earlier cycle) with extra works too, but it seems overpriced for a used CD. Thanks!

Bill


----------



## billeames

In addition there is a historical Danacord set coming out later this year. With a large booklet over 100 pages. 30 CD's at about $100. It would supplement modern sets. I am really diving into this aren't I. I will let you know what happens if I can find this thread again in November. It seems that Schonwandt is one of the top modern cycles and that Gilbert is not quite excellent. I have a good stereo, that is why I was thinking of Gilbert (good sound). thanks. Bill


----------



## ptr

The Danacord-box, if it has enough previously unpublished material will be a sure but for a Nielsenist like me, perhaps even if I have most of the current historical Nielsen discs...

/ptr


----------



## jtbell

In the mid 1990s Danacord released a series of six sets with a total of 17 CDs of Nielsen historical recordings. This set apparently includes all that material, plus more. For example, I see three recordings of the violin concerto (one by Menuhin, two by Telmanyi), and two recordings of Saul and David.

And these are all in new digital transfers, so the previously released material might have better sound. I'm tempted...

http://www.danacord.dk/frmsets/records/801-830-r.html


----------



## Eramirez156

billeames said:


> In addition there is a historical Danacord set coming out later this year. With a large booklet over 100 pages. 30 CD's at about $100. It would supplement modern sets. I am really diving into this aren't I. I will let you know what happens if I can find this thread again in November. It seems that Schonwandt is one of the top modern cycles and that Gilbert is not quite excellent. I have a good stereo, that is why I was thinking of Gilbert (good sound). thanks. Bill


I just about wet myself! I must have, thanks for the heads up. I already have some the recording in the box, but some have been on my want list for awhile.

View attachment 76864


----------

